# Specialized Diverge or Synapse



## MDA 998 (3 Oct 2020)

as title says i am looking for a Diverge 56cm or poss look at new style Synapse 54 cm, not bothered about carbon but must be clean 
Cambs area WHY? please


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2020)

MDA 998 said:


> as title says i am looking for a Diverge 56cm or poss look at new style Synapse 54 cm, not bothered about carbon but must be clean
> Cambs area WHY? please


Why different sizes? I have had (got) both bikes and 58cm spot on for me even though t.he frame geometry is different


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2020)

MDA 998 said:


> as title says i am looking for a Diverge 56cm or poss look at new style Synapse 54 cm, not bothered about carbon but must be clean
> Cambs area WHY? please


BTW the carbon Diverge is a cracker, my preference over carbon Synapse i had a few years back. Can't comment on Alu.


----------



## MDA 998 (6 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Why different sizes? I have had (got) both bikes and 58cm spot on for me even though t.he frame geometry is different


Been offered a 58 Diverge but 5' 10 maybe to big


----------



## MDA 998 (6 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> BTW the carbon Diverge is a cracker, my preference over carbon Synapse i had a few years back. Can't comment on Alu.


Honestly my problem is i get a beautiful carbon bike and don't use it so hence Alloy as i use it without worrying, ( cant help it)


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2020)

MDA 998 said:


> Been offered a 58 Diverge but 5' 10 maybe to big


For sure it will be, 54/56 more likely


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> For sure it will be, 54/56 more likely


Agree, i'm on a 58cm and 6ft 3ins


----------



## si_c (13 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree, i'm on a 58cm and 6ft 3ins


I'm 6'5" and ride a 63cm you must be one of those short 6'3" people..


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Oct 2020)

si_c said:


> I'm 6'5" and ride a 63cm you must be one of those short 6'3" people..


Nah, its just 61cm always feels too big as next size up.


----------

